# can't reach www.windowsgaming.com/



## anderdic

Need to download s/w for x-box 360 game pad for use with Windows Vista but the title site times out. Is it busy? Is it down? Is there another place to get my download?


----------



## Wrench97

Try Here
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/download.mspx


----------

